# Help! Did mother pigeon abandoned her eggs?



## jojogo

Hi,
Two days ago I found two small pigeon eggs in the corner of my balcony. They were on the floor next to a few scraps of straw. I thought, the mother was just lazy and didn't want to make a proper nest. So today, i decided to make a better nest out of straw, pine needles and twigs, for the eggs. When the parent pigeons left i carefully placed the eggs into the nest that i made. When the pigeons came back they didn't sit back on top of their eggs. They just stood there on the balcony. Then they left. They came back twice, but never went into the nest that i made for them. Then they left again. I haven't seen them for over four hours now. Did they abandon their eggs? How long can pigeon eggs survive without incubation? I feel so bad now. I just wanted to give them a better home. Please help!!! I don't want the babies to die. What should I do? Please give me advice!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi There, 

The pigeons probably don't realize that those are their eggs now that you moved them. Pigeons will go to the exact spot where their nest is, this is how they recognise their own. You can try to place the eggs back in the exact spot that you found them and they may return and sit on them. How long have the eggs gone for unincubated? Do you know when they were laid?


----------



## jojogo

the mother has not come back for the past four hours, but the last time they were incubated was probably around noon today. I think they were laid two or three days ago. Well, thats when i first found them. I just placed them back to there original spot. WHat should I do now?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

jojogo said:


> the mother has not come back for the past four hours, but the last time they were incubated was probably around noon today. I think they were laid two or three days ago. Well, thats when i first found them. I just placed them back to there original spot. *WHat should I do now?*


All you can really do is hope that the parents come back. If it's been that many hours since the eggs were incubated, the embryos have probably died. They can't go for that many hours without being warmed. Is it cold where you are?


----------



## jojogo

i'm in the bay area of california. It is about 60 degrees right now. about how many hours can they go unincubated? I was just wondering, do you know if it is normal for pigeons to lay their eggs on the floor with only a few sraps of straw? And if they really do come back, will i be bothering them if i look at the eggs.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

jojogo said:


> i'm in the bay area of california. It is about 60 degrees right now. about *how many hours can they go unincubated?* I was just wondering, do you know if it is normal for pigeons to lay their eggs on the floor with only a few sraps of straw? And if they really do come back, will i be bothering them if i look at the eggs.


Hi, 

I'm not really sure how long they can go unincubated, it really depends on how old the growing chicks are inside and how cold they get. I wouldn't think for more than an hour or so. If the parents don't come back tonight, you can take the eggs inside and candle them. This involves putting them up to a bright light source (flashlight will do) and in a dark room. You will be able to see either a "clear" egg inside or blood vessels and the embryo. 

Yes, it's pretty normal for them to lay eggs on a balcony with just a few scraps of nestings material. Pigeons aren't known for their nest building capabilites


----------



## jojogo

what do u mean by candle them? Does that mean artificially incubate them? Oh... and I forgot to mention that when i placed them back to thier original spot, I felt somthing move inside one of the eggs. Does that mean it is still alive?


----------



## The pigeon man

hi,
No candling is when you put the egg(s) to a bright light in a dark room and see if there is a embryo and blood vessels. Get a piece of cardboard and make a hole in it then put the egg against the hole in front of a bright light in dark room.

Vik


----------



## John_D

If they were laid not more than 3 days ago, then they could just be removed. After that, there would be an embryo.

John


----------



## The pigeon man

So what did you do with the nest and eggs? did the parents return?

Vik


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Some pigeons don't build much of a nest, especially young pairs. The birds no longer recognized their nest when you added to it. Please try not to beat yourself up over this, though. If they laid the eggs a few days ago the embryos had only just begun to develop. If they got cold for several hours they are no longer viable. It's possible the eggs weren't even good to begin with, if the pigeons both left the nest. Sometimes it takes a few "practice" nests before young pairs figure out how to do things right. 

What you can do next time (assuming you want pigeons nesting on your balcony) is provide nesting material for them so they can add to the nest themselves. Clean dry pine needles are best, though they are hard to come by in our area at present due to all the rain.


----------



## jojogo

so today i went out to my balcony and i the parents ddn't return, so i guess they abandoned thier eggs. I know they were just eggs, but i feel horrible. I just ended two pigeons lives! 
I brought both of the eggs into a dark room and put them under a flash light, but i don't think there wasn't an embryo or cells inside. I might have done it wrong though. Well, what should i do with the eggs now? I don't have the heart to throw them a way, but I can't just let them sit on my balcony forever.


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi JoJo,

A crow or another opportunistic bird will see that the eggs don't go to waste. I know that might be a harsh thought for you, but I feed all my "unwanted" pigeon and dove eggs to the crows that visit my yard as soon as I've replaced the real eggs with fakes. I'd rather do this than see the eggs go to waste totally. JMO

Terry


----------



## The pigeon man

Thats a good idea instead of trowing away the eggs i think i will do the same 

Vik


----------



## erica banuelos

heyy ialso need help 

well in my backyard there is pegeon nest and had 2 eggs a couple days ago ithink they hatched and its about 61 ..41 degrees outside and raining and went to cheack on them and there parents arnt there taking care of them is it cuz of the weather.?? and the babies look kinda cold and idont know what to do idont want them to die


----------

